# Information Technology Specialist looking for advise



## jordanmarcio1 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hello All,

Currently, I live in San Antonio TX United States and work in the area of ​​Information Technology managing computer systems. (Information Technology, Systems Administrator, Windows, Linux, VMware, etc.)


Can someone provide some inputs in a nutshell on what is the experience on moving from United State to a place in Europe such as Germany and live there for few years?

Regards,

Jordan Marcio


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

In a nutshell, it's great if you can make it work.

Whether you can make it work depends on many factors: your citizenship(s), your professional credentials and experience, your language skills, and many other things.


----------



## DiamondColors007 (Aug 10, 2010)

Finding an employer to sponsor you would be helpful!

Germany is hungry for IT specialist as I heard from my husband's friends...

Good luck!


----------



## jordanmarcio1 (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks for the reply.


----------

